
How We Use Asana to Build Products at Flatbook - isouweine
https://medium.com/@Flatbook/how-we-use-asana-to-build-products-at-flatbook-ef8f63483380#.1uia0qxc3
======
ewalk153
Flatbook CTO here. This has been a great approach for us. We've iterated a lot
to get to the processes discussed in the article. We continue to improve and
evolve it as we learn more about how Asana works for engineering + product.

